# 3DS sets all-time sales record in Japan



## heartgold (Jan 6, 2012)

*1,492,931 units sold in December is the highest single month sales total since tracking began in 1997.*

During December the 1,492,931 Nintendo 3DS units were sold in Japan, the highest single month total since Enterbrain began tracking sales in 1997.The Nintendo 3DS has set a record for the most sales in a single month in Japan, reports Sankei News.

The December total covers the period of November 28 through December 25.

In December PS Vita was the second best-selling system with 402,794 units shifted since its release on December 17.



http://www.videogame...d_in_japan.html

Well done 3DS!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 6, 2012)

Not bad, not bad at all. What were the numbers like for the DS when that was out just for comparisons sake?


----------



## Janthran (Jan 6, 2012)

Fixed.


Spoiler


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 6, 2012)

thts really crazy, i never knew it would have such an effect. i guess the price drop was an EXCELLENT idea. wonderful news and great encouragement for nintendo.
most sales for a console i think is the ps2 correct? i think now that if the 3ds gets as many years of great games like ps2 then definitely it will beat the ps2.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 6, 2012)

Inb4 flame war starts over 3DS vs. Vita sales.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Inb4 flame war starts over 3DS vs. Vita sales.


It doesn't really matter which one sells better, what matters is, which one has a library that will be interesting for whom.

I honestly believe that we're in for a big suprise the moment Vita hits US and EU shores.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Inb4 flame war starts over 3DS vs. Vita sales.
> ...



Maybe to you it doesn't, but to other people it matters. Their life depends on one dominating the other.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


I'm sorry - I have a life. I'm not particularily bothered by people who actually believe that one product selling better then another somehow influences and enriches their lives.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 6, 2012)

that is simply delightful


----------



## ferofax (Jan 6, 2012)

lololol.


with the Wii U coming out in 2012, by the time any other next gen console is about to launch, Wii U suddenly goes into "kamikaze dive" mode and slashes price like the 3DS. then backs it up with a solid game line-up and a slew of new software features and support... and the WIi U will print money as well.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jan 6, 2012)

i still remember how people were freaking out the 3ds was going to fail like the virtual boy,


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

ferofax said:


> lololol.
> 
> 
> with the Wii U coming out in 2012, by the time any other next gen console is about to launch, Wii U suddenly goes into "kamikaze dive" mode and slashes price like the 3DS. then backs it up with a solid game line-up and a slew of new software features and support... and the WIi U will print money as well.


Or it will be just like the Gamecube being released prematurely and then crushed by the XBox, retracting and creeping back into the scene as the Wii, making only the technically-inclined people aware that it's actually a buffed up Gamecube.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 6, 2012)

ferofax said:


> lololol.
> with the Wii U coming out in 2012, by the time any other next gen console is about to launch, Wii U suddenly goes into "kamikaze dive" mode and slashes price like the 3DS. then backs it up with a solid game line-up and a slew of new software features and support... and the WIi U will print money as well.


WiiU won't follow the same path as 3DS with launch being concerned. Nintendo said they won't repeat the same mistake twice, WiiU will launch with first-party titles and if 3rd party support is there then that too.

I wonder what those 3DS bashers will say now lol, I knew 3DS will pick up steam with Mario (everyone knows that...duh). Now release a Pokemon game in the same month as Monster Hunter 4 and see the sales blast off into space.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 6, 2012)

i wonder how much the number will climb ... till the next Pokemon game i suppose.


----------



## Themanhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't understand why Pokemon is so popular. Started as a cartoon for 6-8 year olds and now has spread to adults. Christ dueling? Fo' real?


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 6, 2012)

SamAsh07 said:


> WiiU won't follow the same path as 3DS with launch being concerned. Nintendo said they won't repeat the same mistake twice, WiiU will launch with first-party titles and if 3rd party support is there then that too.



The way I see it, they wouldn't even have to make anything new, just a remake should be enough. 

Good for the 3ds.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 6, 2012)

Themanhunt said:


> Don't understand why Pokemon is so popular. Started as a cartoon for 6-8 year olds and now has spread to adults. Christ dueling? Fo' real?


Protip: Pokémon started as a videogame.


----------



## mjax (Jan 6, 2012)

HA HA HA! 

.......And they were writing off the 3DS!

*Opens a soda can to celebrate*


----------



## Themanhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Themanhunt said:
> 
> 
> > Don't understand why Pokemon is so popular. Started as a cartoon for 6-8 year olds and now has spread to adults. Christ dueling? Fo' real?
> ...



Still is childish though. Dueling and all that. Don't understand how it became so popular tbf.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Themanhunt said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Themanhunt said:
> ...


I suppose that fights to the death in ancient rome were also childish. Dueling smells. Generally competing smells. Let's all be friends and share some coco.


----------



## hova1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Well that's what you get for having Monster Hunter, Mario, Zelda and a Pokemon down the line.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 6, 2012)

cool nintendo ftw!


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I suppose that fights to the death in ancient rome were also childish. Dueling smells. Generally competing smells. Let's all be friends and share some coco.




Touhou gets the best of both worlds....Let's duel to the death, then we can be friends and drink tea together~


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 6, 2012)

heartgold said:


>


Wait where does it print money from? There is no GBA slot.


----------



## mjax (Jan 6, 2012)

Lol, That Guild dude will probably shit bricks when he sees this thread. xD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 6, 2012)

mjax said:


> Lol, That Guild dude will probably shit bricks when he sees this thread. xD



I've seen it and a shit has not been given.


----------



## granville (Jan 6, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Wait where does it print money from? There is no GBA slot.


Money comes out the headphone jack in the form of rolled up straws which unroll upon release.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> mjax said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, That Guild dude will probably shit bricks when he sees this thread. xD
> ...


Lololol poor Guild...he's been branded as a Nintendo hater.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 6, 2012)

suprgamr232 said:


> Lololol poor Guild...he's been branded as a Nintendo hater.



And I've been able to brand everyone who says that a complete moron.

I'm such a Nintendo hater with my Gameboy Color and Gameboy Advance and DS and Gamecube and Wii which I've spent way too much time on all of them. AWWW I HATE NINTENDO SO MUCH THEY GET MY KNICKERS IN A TWIST AWWWWW.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Lololol poor Guild...he's been branded as a Nintendo hater.
> ...


NOT YOUR KNICKERS!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Lololol poor Guild...he's been branded as a Nintendo hater.
> ...


I do believe Guild and I sit in the same basket. The moment you express any kind of objectivity or poke any kind of flaw in any system, the fanboys flock around you with their candy canes and threaten you that they'll lick one end of their candy to turn it into a spear and do you harm.

For some reason 95% of them Internetz Uzerz find it hard to believe that someone may just like "consoles" and "gaming" without putting a company label on it.


----------



## 1Player (Jan 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > suprgamr232 said:
> ...



You're talking to nintendo fanboys, don't expect them to understand what you just said.


----------



## mjax (Jan 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > suprgamr232 said:
> ...



Whoa! Hold down your horses mate.

Now where did I say it that Guild hates Nintendo?

As you have said, "The moment you express any kind of objectivity or poke any kind of flaw in any system...",- Exactly why I made that sarcastic comment.

People probably love a flawed system that its sales created world record.

Carry on.


----------



## granville (Jan 6, 2012)

Lets not turn this into a flamewar. Either side.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

See, this is the kind of a reaction that's so typical to this kind of threads. Nothing offensive was said, yet all of a sudden we have an uproar.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 6, 2012)

Considering the world population has increased by about 25% since 1997, one could assume that the population of Japan (or whatever country) has increased roughly 25% (with some associated MoE). It's not only that the product was good, it's that there is a lot more fucking people now then it was 14 years ago.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> See, this is the kind of a reaction that's so typical to this kind of threads. Nothing offensive was said, yet all of a sudden we have an uproar.



Well around here if you don't like Product X that's about as offensive as insulting their family name and rubbing your ass cheeks on their dead ancestors.



mjax said:


> Whoa! Hold down your horses mate.
> 
> Now where did I say it that Guild hates Nintendo?
> 
> ...



I nor Foxi (I presume) were ever making you out to be a "hater of me", I could tell that it was meant as a lighthearted comment, it was just an observation about what plenty of people do around here. No harm meant towards you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Preeecisely. I could hug Guild right now if only he wasn't a communist.


----------



## Langin (Jan 6, 2012)

It is nice to see that Nintendo's new handheld is doing well.

I hope PSV will do better soon. 

@1Player Nope I don't understand.

Also I'm trying to do my best not starting a fanboy war again. Please other posters listen to what the mighty granville has to say!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Preeecisely. I could hug Guild right now if only he wasn't a communist.



Hey, better red than dead.

Honestly though, what I'm seeing is market pollution, meaning there's more systems which generally could help used prices go down. I wouldn't mind nabbing a system (mainly as an upgraded DS, my current DS is a shitty Phat one) if it was around the $100 used mark. There's like maybe one or two games for it I'd buy (Tetris Axis and maybe Resident Evil Revelations if only it didn't use that pants-on-head retarded attachment, and yeah it could go without it but I can't stand stylus aiming).


----------



## Kiaku (Jan 6, 2012)

3DS sales went up during December most-likely because of Christmas. Oh, and for the picture, I think it would've looked better if the money is seen coming out of the 3DS like this: 


Spoiler


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 6, 2012)

Themanhunt said:


> Don't understand why Pokemon is so popular. Started as a cartoon for 6-8 year olds and now has spread to adults. Christ dueling? Fo' real?


you're too young and know nothing about pokemon or gaming in the late ninteties
1. Pokemon started as a videogame
2. We (adults) were young one time



suprgamr232 said:


> Lololol poor Guild...he's been branded as a Nintendo hater.


nah, Guild isn't a nintendo hater. He just practically hates everything on earth


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Preeecisely. I could hug Guild right now if only he wasn't a communist.
> ...


Oh, shush you Red Menace!



> Honestly though, what I'm seeing is market pollution, meaning there's more systems which generally could help used prices go down. I wouldn't mind nabbing a system (mainly as an upgraded DS, my current DS is a shitty Phat one) if it was around the $100 used mark. There's like maybe one or two games for it I'd buy (Tetris Axis and maybe Resident Evil Revelations if only it didn't use that pants-on-head retarded attachment, and yeah it could go without it but I can't stand stylus aiming).


...Let's start with the fact that consoles and games are generally sold for much more then they're actually worth. I still think that what Nintendo did with the 3DS price is horrible - it's not like they "lost" any money giving away old games that were easily ported with an all-around emulator of sorts in an attempt to "pay them back", made tons of cash on early adopters of the console that had to go through a period of buggyness and cut-down features and they're not particularily ashamed of that.

I could say the same thing about Sony's policy of selling games in boxes and games as digital downloads for *the same price*, like, what the hell? Where's the money from distribution across the world which doesn't bother you in digital downloads, where's the money saved by not pressing the discs, the boxes money, the instruction booklets... Same goes to you, Microsoft! Those games should sell for at least 5-10 pounds less then their boxed equivalents.

There's alot of "bad" going on, but truth to be told, we kinda "allow it to happen" by "buying anyways", and comparing today's situation to the situation from, say, 15 years ago, when if a console sold more then 30 mil units it was a success, then it seems that we're more "suckers" then we like to admit.


----------



## emigre (Jan 6, 2012)

Themanhunt said:


> Don't understand why Pokemon is so popular. Started as a cartoon for 6-8 year olds and now has spread to adults. Christ dueling? Fo' real?



Pokemon is popular because there are dozens beyond dozens of people who don't appreciate originality and innovation. They're happy playing the same game under increasingly pretty skins.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> Pokemon is popular because there are dozens beyond dozens of people who don't appreciate originality and innovation. They're happy playing the same gameunder increasingly pretty skins.


just like call of duty, battlefield and pretty much every other fps


----------



## emigre (Jan 6, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Pokemon is popular because there are dozens beyond dozens of people who don't appreciate originality and innovation. They're happy playing the same gameunder increasingly pretty skins.
> ...



And funnily enough I play neither of those games.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 6, 2012)

"pretty much every other fps"? I wouldn't say that... what about Half Life?


----------



## emigre (Jan 6, 2012)

Bobbyloujo said:


> "pretty much every other fps"? I wouldn't say that... what about Half Life?



Its still an FPS. That means it is a cancer of gaming along with online multiplayer.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 6, 2012)

Bobbyloujo said:


> "pretty much every other fps"? I wouldn't say that... what about Half Life?


pretty much
pretty much
pretty much


Anyways, for the record I never said I believed Guild was one, just that he might have been branded as one by noobs...But it seems I may have over analyzed mjax's post.

Anyways again, I'm glad to see the 3DS thrive and hope many awesome games come out, mainly not shovelware ones.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

I like how people glorify RPG's, puzzle games, RTS'es and whatnot while dissing FPS'es. What's the difference? At the end of the day, your hobby's playing video games.

Besides, there's quite alot of FPS'es that actually convey an interesting story and are genuinely fun to play.

Games may be badly programmed or exceptionally well-programmed, they can have a fun concept behind them or a lame concept behind them, but what's acually important is that they have either pleasant fan bases or completely horrible and should-be-shot-on-sight fan bases.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 6, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> Considering the world population has increased by about 25% since 1997, one could assume that the population of Japan (or whatever country) has increased roughly 25% (with some associated MoE). It's not only that the product was good, it's that there is a lot more fucking people now then it was 14 years ago.



Actually, Japan's population has been mostly stagnant, and many consider it to be poised for a decline.



Foxi4 said:


> See, this is the kind of a reaction that's so typical to this kind of threads. Nothing offensive was said, yet all of a sudden we have an uproar.


*Rabble Rabble Rabble*


As for the numbers, it's pretty impressive. The 3DS has definitely come far; the fact that it was the Holiday season and that games have begun to come out for it have probably helped a lot. I still think the Vita is the better system with a stronger launch line up and string of releases ahead (even if the sales don't reflect that now), but I'll give Nintendo credit for managing to get the system back on the rails.

Now to see where it all goes from here...


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 6, 2012)

1Player said:


> You're talking to nintendo fanboys, don't expect them to understand what you just said.


Get that _ out of here. You just a outright hater and you know it. Didn't try hanging on to them to make people think you aren't. Didn't come in here thinking you even in the same ocean with these guys.



While I think Guild isn't in the same boat as Foxi4 and I still think he either borderline hater (Not just of one or 2 comments, but pretty much his comments overall on everything.) or either/and a fanboy(not using it in a insulting way), he at least respectable and is at least on the raft of the same boat if not hanging by the anchor of it.

Oh and person you quoted in the sig wasn't even serious.


Sorry, I just had to comment on this.


----------



## Coto (Jan 6, 2012)

I had a PSP for 9 months, and I can say for sure: I knew the other side of gaming.

Nintendo on their portables had games under the quality of "*portables*" videogames, in a way, limited, while sony had in their portables, the quality of "*console*" video games.

I used to be a fanboy hehe, just because I hadn't a single Sony handheld in my hands, and it's shocking the quality of some games.

Now I`m happy with my 3DS, but I also like Sony consoles now. At least, temper, if you're gonna say "x is bad because of y", make sure you love or appreciate algebra as a whole =P


----------



## basf11214 (Jan 6, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> Considering the world population has increased by about 25% since 1997, one could assume that the population of Japan (or whatever country) has increased roughly 25% (with some associated MoE). It's not only that the product was good, it's that there is a lot more fucking people now then it was 14 years ago.



You might have noticed that most of that growth occurs in countries where the people cannot really afford the games and gadgets.  So those number cannot be merely the result of population growth.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 6, 2012)

Coto said:


> I had a PSP for 9 months, and I can say for sure: I knew the other side of gaming.
> 
> Nintendo on their portables had games under the quality of "*portables*" videogames, in a way, limited, while sony had in their portables, the quality of "*console*" video games.
> 
> ...


Same here, a few years ago I was a big Nintendo fanboy and mocked the PSP with it much weaker sales and expensive equipment, but I've got a PSP now thanks to a member of GBAtemp, and boy it sure rocks. The fluently and customer friendly way of just about anything blew me out of the water, the easiness with which it emulated GBA titles (IMPOSSIBLE on the DS without expansion packs) and SNES titles was a real relief compared to the DS. Just amazing, what a powerhouse.
I'm looking forward to the PSV, honestly, more than the 3DS now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 6, 2012)

Coto said:


> I had a PSP for 9 months, and I can say for sure: I knew the other side of gaming.



It's sad when the "two sides of gaming" are basically "Nintendo" and "everything else", even though "everything else" is a lot fucking bigger.


----------



## xist (Jan 6, 2012)

I just feel sad that i bought into the hype surrounding the 3DS and got one at launch....i've barely touched the thing and given that it's now priced at half of what i initially paid, i'm overall a pretty unsatisfied customer. Chuck in the localisation problems (No Devil Survivor Overclocked for us in the EU), the supply problems (Tales of the Abyss, Cave Story 3D both impossible to get) and it's still barely worth considering as a capable sole handheld gaming device which is pitiful after a year.

Say what you want about other competing consoles, but until they shaft their early adopters as badly as Nintendo did with the 3DS and it's pricing changes, and the limp lineup that still graces the console, i'll still be in the camp saying that the 3DS is mostly awful.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

xist said:


> Tales of the Abyss, Cave Story 3D both impossible to get.



You can have the titles delivered to your nearest GAME of Gamestation HERE, HERE, HERE and HERE within a single week. Free UK shipping, baby.


----------



## Coto (Jan 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Coto said:
> 
> 
> > I had a PSP for 9 months, and I can say for sure: I knew the other side of gaming.
> ...



Keep the bitching for you, mr magazine staff (god bless the other staffers not being like this one, anyway). I *was* trying to help.

Anyway, don't forget there are different tastes when we talk about The Mighty Video Game Industry, and mainly there is Microsoft, Sony and Nintendo.



Satangel said:


> Same here, a few years ago I was a big Nintendo fanboy and mocked the PSP with it much weaker sales and expensive equipment, but I've got a PSP now thanks to a member of GBAtemp, and boy it sure rocks. The fluently and customer friendly way of just about anything blew me out of the water, the easiness with which it emulated GBA titles (IMPOSSIBLE on the DS without expansion packs) and SNES titles was a real relief compared to the DS. Just amazing, what a powerhouse.
> I'm looking forward to the PSV, honestly, more than the 3DS now.



Yes, also some exclusive titles (back in those days) like Metal Gear Solid Portable, tekken, etc leaving you a feel you have a real home console in your hands... I think I'll get the Vita when the times come


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> Bobbyloujo said:
> 
> 
> > "pretty much every other fps"? I wouldn't say that... what about Half Life?
> ...








Okay, we're fucked.



Coto said:


> Keep the bitching for you, mr magazine staff (god bless the other staffers not being like this one, anyway). I *was* trying to help.



I wasn't "bitching" at you, it was simply an observation that in fact many people draw.


----------



## xist (Jan 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > Tales of the Abyss, Cave Story 3D both impossible to get.
> ...



I actually asked instore in GAME and was told i was SoL getting Tales. I'm hoping they were wrong and have hopes for the re-issue on the 27th but nevertheless for a game that never got a European release it's woefully under supplied. I also have a couple of online orders already placed (put in last month) in two different outlets but neither of those are looking good. I'm also not paying ludicrous amounts for it....

The sad thing is that i don't even like Tales of the Abyss that much (i have the PS2 version which i imported when it was released. It's just the most appealing thing the console has for me at this point.


----------



## Coto (Jan 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I wasn't "bitching" at you, it was simply an observation that in fact many people draw.



Oh, if that's the case, then I offer my apologies.

-

Vita will be a complete success once Sony finds a new mascot and/or focus on that _unique game_ which will make the difference between the Vita and the other handhelds (yes mr 3DS, you too..)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

xist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > xist said:
> ...



That is SO weird. Here in Poland we actually have an abundance of 3DS titles, I haven't really seen anyone *buying* any just yet.

As far as online orders in Gamestation are concerned - if they're available on the site it means that they have some in the warehouses and are likely to deliver. They're usually up-to-date with availability.


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice, like I said in some other thread I quite enjoy it when systems that I own are healthy, which wasn`t the case at launch for the 3DS. Quite honestly I wasn`t using it a whole lot the first 2 months but now I barely take my hands off of it...



Guild McCommunist said:


> It's sad when the "two sides of gaming" are basically "Nintendo" and "*everything else*", even though "everything else" is a lot fucking bigger.


"Everything else" imo is Sony and microsoft and I also think it is sad that it wouldn`t hurt me much if someone would take my PS3 and give me a 360, since the games (libraries) on those systems are barely different.

Honestly, I find that very sad!

No offense to the 360 and PS3, since their 3rd-party-support rocks  (That`s why I`m owning a PS3 )


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> "Everything else" imo is Sony and microsoft and I also think it is sad that it wouldn`t hurt me much if someone would take my PS3 and give me a 360, since the games (libraries) on those systems are barely different.



...this is the moment when Microsoft fans flood your house wearing Halo t-shits smelling faintly of Cheetos and scream "WE'S GUT MASTER CHIEF, JOO'S JELLY?!?" and then flash at you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 6, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> "Everything else" imo is Sony and microsoft and I also think it is sad that it wouldn`t hurt me much if someone would take my PS3 and give me a 360, since the games (libraries) on those systems are barely different.
> 
> Honestly, I find that very sad!
> 
> No offense to the 360 and PS3, since their 3rd-party-support rocks  (That`s why I`m owning a PS3 )



I'm just saying that exclusivity means jack shit. A good game is a good game, regardless of which platform(s) it's on. Hell, most of my favorite games are multiplats.


----------



## xist (Jan 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> As far as online orders in Gamestation are concerned - if they're available on the site it means that they have some in the warehouses and are likely to deliver. They're usually up-to-date with availability.



All your links were Out of Stock...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

xist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as online orders in Gamestation are concerned - if they're available on the site it means that they have some in the warehouses and are likely to deliver. They're usually up-to-date with availability.
> ...


Oh yeah... I just noticed myself, lol. Well, there's Amazon.co.uk, right?

Cave Story, 2 left apparently
Tales, 2 left and 2 used


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm just saying that exclusivity means jack shit. A good game is a good game, regardless of which platform(s) it's on. Hell, most of my favorite games are multiplats.


True, it is a matter of preference what first-party games someone like. I do love Nintendos first party (call me guilty ) but I wouldn`t be able to pass on games like MassEffect1&2 or BatmanAA/C as well, so I wouldn`t have been happy without my Wii, but that goes for my PS360 as well...

But people, I don`t get why we are talking about this nonsense: I accept myself as a Nintendo-Fanboy, purely because I love the Marios, Samuses, and Zeldas... What can I do about it


----------



## xist (Jan 6, 2012)

Yep, that Tales info there is related to the Jan 27th re-issue which is what i'm counting on for my current two orders so hopefully one will come through.

As for Cave Story...that's certainly worth considering but those prices are still pretty irksome given the game in question....


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

xist said:


> Yep, that Tales info there is related to the Jan 27th re-issue which is what i'm counting on for my current two orders so hopefully one will come through.
> 
> As for Cave Story...that's certainly worth considering but those prices are still pretty irksome given the game in question....


Well, I tried to help.


----------



## xist (Jan 6, 2012)

Much appreciated.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 6, 2012)

granville said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Wait where does it print money from? There is no GBA slot.
> ...


Oh that must make it easier to snort all the coke that those crazies make at nintendo.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 6, 2012)

Coto said:


> Vita will be a complete success once Sony finds a new mascot and/or focus on that _unique game_ which will make the difference between the Vita and the other handhelds (yes mr 3DS, you too..)


Speaking of new mascots, Nintendo should switch to Fox.
Mario is a n00b.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Coto said:
> 
> 
> > Vita will be a complete success once Sony finds a new mascot and/or focus on that _unique game_ which will make the difference between the Vita and the other handhelds (yes mr 3DS, you too..)
> ...


You do realize that Sony doesn't *need* a mascot? They're primarily a hardware development studio.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 6, 2012)

Coto said:


> Vita will be a complete success once Sony finds a new mascot and/or focus on that _unique game_ which will make the difference between the Vita and the other handhelds (yes mr 3DS, you too..)



Sony relied on a mascot?

Some say Crash Bandicoot was their gaming "mascot" for a while but the franchise kinda died out after its PSX hay days and it wasn't even entirely a Sony effort. Plus Spyro the Dragon also competes as a cartoony, mascot-worthy character.

Then the PS2 came along. Is it Jak, Daxter, Ratchet, or Clank? Fuck that's 4 competing mascots now.

Then there's the PS3. Nathan Drake is too much of a playboy for the mascot spot so what? Sackboy? But then we have the entirely different art style in ModNation Racers (that other "build-your-own shit" broad appeal title) with different avatar things. What about them?

And wait, the Vita isn't "unique" enough to you compared to the 3DS? One system has TWO FUCKING SCREENS. The other doesn't. THAT'S A RATHER NOTICEABLE DIFFERENCE RIGHT THERE.

And if you don't think they have enough "unique" games then buy a goddamn PS2.


----------



## xist (Jan 7, 2012)

As Guild points out, Sony have never really done the Mascot thing. Consumers have pinned tags on certain characters but Sony never played that game....


----------



## Coto (Jan 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Coto said:
> 
> 
> > Vita will be a complete success once Sony finds a new mascot and/or focus on that _unique game_ which will make the difference between the Vita and the other handhelds (yes mr 3DS, you too..)
> ...



Is this a complain of some sort?

I still find Vita needs some new refreshing characters. See, the 3DS speaks for itself, the 3D gimmick and stuff. What about that? Old school characters now in 3D! This was a double edged course Nintendo decided to take once again, and they're stabilizing right now. For some reason, I found the 3DS generation characters to have the "retro feel" it needed long ago (say, Mario, Mario Kart 64 era) and I love it.

PSVita's fortress is... well the 3G + touchscreen + better gfx + PS3 games ported. This must be the 1st time a handheld (known worldwide) offers internal internet connectivity. At least as a _dedicated gaming device, _unlike iphone.

But, what the heck,  I still find Sony to do not cook his own _character/genre_ so they can milk it as they please, this kind of strategy helps supporting the console. If they ever had one OMGZ KNOWN CHARACTER exclusively from Sony since crash bandicoot ol' times, I didn't even noticed them hence, my preferences on any Sony game platform would derive from games I played in my childhood.

On the other hand Nintendo keeps loyal to (most of them) characters/genre as we already know by tradition since 20 years aprox. So no matter how many times we see a Mario Kart 99 or a Pokemon Mayonnaise, it'll be successful because of their _own_ genre and/or characters.


----------



## xist (Jan 7, 2012)

Doesn't Kratos count?


----------



## Coto (Jan 7, 2012)

I was about to mention Kratos and Snake, but still they belong to different trademarks. And we already have seen some disputes between Sony and their Trademark Owners


----------



## xist (Jan 7, 2012)

Coto said:


> I was about to mention Kratos and Snake, but still they belong to different trademarks. And we already have seen some disputes between Sony and their Trademark Owners



Snake may be owned by Konami but i'm pretty sure Kratos is 100% Sony property.


----------



## Coto (Jan 7, 2012)

xist said:


> Coto said:
> 
> 
> > I was about to mention Kratos and Snake, but still they belong to different trademarks. And we already have seen some disputes between Sony and their Trademark Owners
> ...



The Kratos part was right, it belongs to sony =P

But we're getting a little of topic, just noticed.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 7, 2012)

Themanhunt said:


> Don't understand why Pokemon is so popular. Started as a cartoon for 6-8 year olds and now has spread to adults. Christ dueling? Fo' real?



I don't know if this already got replied to because I don't feel like going through 6 Pages. Pokemon was a Video Game, and it wasn't actually childish, and a Manga, which was actually Mature compared to the Garbage filled Anime which came next. I'm not sure if the Anime came before the Manga but you can probably understand the "jist"of it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2012)

Coto said:


> I still find Vita needs some new refreshing characters. See, the 3DS speaks for itself, the 3D gimmick and stuff. What about that? Old school characters now in 3D! This was a double edged course Nintendo decided to take once again, and they're stabilizing right now. For some reason, I found the 3DS generation characters to have the "retro feel" it needed long ago (say, Mario, Mario Kart 64 era) and I love it.



Is Sackboy not enough for you? I mean we have LBP Vita coming out sometime. What about those little ModNation Racer people? That's a launch title. Who wouldn't want Nathan Drake advertising the thing like Mentos? Sony has never relied on key "characters" and probably never will. They do have some defining franchises but their consoles are mostly remembered for their diversity in games. If your gaming interests are so reliant on having certain characters in certain games then you're just a terrible gamer. Good games are good because they're well designed, not because they have Mario and Link in them. In fact, saying that these consoles sell to you PURELY because of the characters means you're absolutely blind. It could be a completely shitty game but you'd buy it because they stamped Mario or Link on the cover by your logic. That's the real "retro feel" I want.

EDIT: Oh, and in an alternate universe where Naughty Dog continued working on Crash Bandicoot, if we were just hearing about Crash Bandicoot X: The Battle for Middle Cortex, I'm sure you'd be bawwing about them "not being original" and just "milking" the franchise but completely applauding when like the 20th Mario platformer comes out.



> PSVita's fortress is... well the 3G + touchscreen + better gfx + PS3 games ported. This must be the 1st time a handheld (known worldwide) offers internal internet connectivity. At least as a _dedicated gaming device, _unlike iphone.



Wait, you're going to criticize the Vita for having "PS3 games ported" when you think it gives the 3DS a "retro feel" to have "old characters" (and old games) in 3D? Well fuck me sideways this is the biggest contradiction I've seen. Also, app games are fun, don't mess. And if you really can't see the difference between a 3DS and a Vita then you're absolutely fucking retarded. One has two analog sticks, one has two screens. THAT'S RATHER NOTICEABLE.



> But, what the heck,  I still find Sony to do not cook his own _character/genre_ so they can milk it as they please, this kind of strategy helps supporting the console. If they ever had one OMGZ KNOWN CHARACTER exclusively from Sony since crash bandicoot ol' times, I didn't even noticed them hence, my preferences on any Sony game platform would derive from games I played in my childhood.



25 years of Mario, Zelda, and Metroid games and they're "original" but 5 God of War games and that's milking. Bull. Shit. Also, basically your issue is that they don't have some brightly colored character to attract you to their console. That's basically the same marketing method that is used to get the parents of 5 year olds to buy them Fruit Loops. Congratulations. And since when did Nintendo have its own genres? They don't own platformers. They don't own action adventure games. They don't own party games. They don't own racing games. They don't own Metroidvania (mainly because it's part Metroid and part Castlevania).



> On the other hand Nintendo keeps loyal to (most of them) characters/genre as we already know by tradition since 20 years aprox. So no matter how many times we see a Mario Kart 99 or a Pokemon Mayonnaise, it'll be successful because of their _own_ genre and/or characters.



Wait wait wait, these games are "successful" purely because they have key characters in them? That's absolutely fucking retarded. We have so many terrible Pokemon spin offs and I guess that's just fine because it has Pikachu in them.

What I'm seeing is your entire argument comes down to "SONY DOESN'T HAVE ENOUGH NOTABLE CHARACTERS" when the main message has been that they never relied on mascots or reoccurring characters (which is in fact THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF MILKING) and that, in the end, characters shouldn't matter. Games should be bought and judged on how they play and their quality, not on whether it has one character or another in it. If you're really going to say "Well this console is amazing" for the sole reason of having one character on it then that just makes you an incredibly shallow and close minded gamer.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 7, 2012)

Come on Guild, relax. You were the one complaining about OOT3D and at the same time looking forward to MGS HD and recommending FFX HD. Now that's a contradiction 



Guild McCommunist said:


> then you're absolutely fucking retarded.


Watch your mouth Mr. Magazine Staff. Don't wanna report ya...



> They don't own Metroidvania (mainly because it's part Metroid and part Castlevania).


The first "Metroidvania" game was actually Metroid and Super Metroid perfected that formular. Then came Symphony of the Nigtht and people came up with the term "Metroidvania". But Nintendo actually invented this sub-genre.



> 25 years of Mario, Zelda, and Metroid games


You can say what you want but keeping franchises alive and well for over 25 years as a game company is a great archievement. The games stay true to their respective formular while evolving at the same time. These game franchises are still alive and kicking because they are good and there's demand for them. What's wrong about this? I'm sure if Sony stays that long in the game business Kratos, Sackboy and Nate will still be there, and that's good! On a side note, I played all 5 GoW games and I enjoyed them all!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > then you're absolutely fucking retarded.
> ...



I wasn't insulting him or calling him "fucking retarded", I was generally saying "if anyone believes X, then that person is fucking retarded". I wasn't aiming that statement towards him.



> > They don't own Metroidvania (mainly because it's part Metroid and part Castlevania).
> 
> 
> The first "Metroidvania" game was actually Metroid and Super Metroid perfected that formular. Then came Symphony of the Nigtht and people came up with the term "Metroidvania". But Nintendo actually invented this sub-genre.



Technically yes but it's now called "Metroidvania" and there are plenty of "Metroidvania" games out there that aren't necessarily Metroid or Castlevania. Cave Story, Shadow Complex, and Monster Tale all come to mind.




> > 25 years of Mario, Zelda, and Metroid games
> 
> 
> You can say what you want but keeping franchises alive and well for over 25 years as a game company is a great archievement. The games stay true to their respective formular while evolving at the same time. These game franchises are still alive and kicking because they are good and there's demand for them. What's wrong about this? I'm sure if Sony stays that long in the game business Kratos, Sackboy and Nate will still be there, and that's good! On a side note, I played all 5 GoW games and I enjoyed them all!



I just find that people will criticize Kratos, Sackboy, and Nate for "milking" if they last 25 years but if Mario, Zelda, and Metroid last 50 years (roughly, by the time the others reach their 25 year mark) then people will say it's a "great accomplishment" that they're able to keep the franchise running for 50 years. Not saying you would, but others surely will. It's a gigantic double standard. I can't remember how many times I've seen people yell at Final Fantasy for being nothing more than "milking" when it's been around for about the same time as Mario, Zelda, and Metroid. Gaming fanbases are full of terrible double standards, I was simply pointing out a gigantic one.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I just find that people will criticize Kratos, Sackboy, and Nate for "milking" if they last 25 years but if Mario, Zelda, and Metroid last 50 years (roughly, by the time the others reach their 25 year mark) then people will say it's a "great accomplishment" that they're able to keep the franchise running for 50 years. Not saying you would, but others surely will. It's a gigantic double standard. I can't remember how many times I've seen people yell at Final Fantasy for being nothing more than "milking" when it's been around for about the same time as Mario, Zelda, and Metroid. Gaming fanbases are full of terrible double standards, I was simply pointing out a gigantic one.


The thing is that I mostly see Nintendo being accused for rehashing and milking and then games like COD, GoW and Uncharted are mentioned. I think it's just a matter of on which "side" the people are standing. If they "prefer" company x, they say company y is milking and the others can say it the other way around. It really doesn't matter if we are talking about Nintendo, MS oder Sony. If someone wants to see things in a certain way (milking and rehashing), he just does it. And all would have a point. But what is the point of this complaining anyway? As I said before these "rehashes" only exist because there is demand for them and because they are good. So obviously people want them and at the same time other people don't want them calling the rehashes or whatever.


----------



## Coto (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow I thought I could have a word with this guildmccommunist guy, I even pointed that both Sony and Nintendo deserve their own effort as big company developers.

*The next time you call me retarded *_Guild McCommunist_* i'll make sure you get well rewarded (being reported included), this kind of statements are flaming.*

*Staffers flaming publicly is a big no-no, and to tell you the truth, i've seen several post of you doing the same things to different users, Of course you'll try to hide and change the subject, but that kind of attitude leaves a lot to desire. Say, don't you want to tarnish all the effort staffers are trying to do while treating users with respect, right? Get out of that basement, and begin to respect others as not everyone may think the same as you, but they deserve to keep their opinions as important as yours.*
--

Like I said before, Sony needs some new big new mascot,_ who the hell know sackboy more than mario?_ Hell I don't even love Mario as character, but this one is well known worldwide, and this means, *nintendo has been doing right their job* as such mascot re-defined multiplatform/adventure genres while supporting their own franchise for years.

Sony has the hardware, and third party support, but once they (3rd parties) sign better contracts with anyone, those games migrate and Sony lose the "exclusivity" of them.

oh, and i'm happy to read 3DS broke sales again, forgot to add that.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jan 8, 2012)

Like I said in other thread:
- Sony doesn't have a proper "mascot" or a game that attract a lot of users.
- With Vita, they are repeating the same thing as DS vs PSP.
- Their first party games are only for a "few".
- They need a third party game to sell their consoles (Monster Hunter), and with the MH in Nintendo territory now, they are having a lot of problems.


----------



## cris92x (Jan 8, 2012)

Sony does have a mascot, just because it isnt big in the west doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Toro aka sony cat is pretty huge in japan, plus sony has been using sackboy as their face anyway. Also MH isn't nintendo exclusive, it will never be because capcom goes where the green is at. Anyway ontopic, its no surprise it broke records when the 3ds basically released a bunch of already popular huge fanbase games that made it impossible for it not to sell, mario always makes the numbers( except the other crap that shouldn't be mentioned like hotel mario and mario is missing >.>)


----------



## sputnix (Jan 8, 2012)

wow I don't think anyone saw this coming


----------



## Majorami (Jan 8, 2012)

Yay... more troll-fuel for handheld flame wars.


----------



## sputnix (Jan 8, 2012)

Majorami said:


> Yay... more troll-fuel for handheld flame wars.


surprising the flame wars are about everything BUT THE FUCKING VITA


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 8, 2012)

Majorami said:


> Yay... more troll-fuel for handheld flame wars.


So the 3DS sets an all-time sales record and it's submitted as news, why is this trolling when it's just truth? It's like any good news about the 3DS is considered trolling...


----------



## Majorami (Jan 9, 2012)

sputnix said:


> Majorami said:
> 
> 
> > Yay... more troll-fuel for handheld flame wars.
> ...


I meant that its just pointless data that doesn't affect anyone except share holders, but can be used by fanboys to brag that their system is selling better so it makes it better.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 9, 2012)

and my brother thinks 3ds is exactly the same as the ds just more pricy and has 3d


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 9, 2012)

Majorami said:


> sputnix said:
> 
> 
> > Majorami said:
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 9, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> So the 3DS sets an all-time sales record and it's submitted as news, why is this trolling when it's just truth? It's like any good news about the 3DS is considered trolling...



Read the forum rules, good news is explicitly forbidden, as are laughter, fun, and sunshine.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 9, 2012)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> and my brother thinks 3ds is exactly the same as the ds just more pricy and has 3d


same for the vita or or most devices if you use that logic


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 9, 2012)

The 3DS is still doing badly, it's still lacking the games and software, sure it's beating the DS's launch but that also went through the same thing, just slightly worse, so Nintendo is just repeating themselves.
The Vita on the other hand has great launch titles and the guarantee of good games and software on the way.
I say that the Vita has put Nintendo in a worse position than the feel of a gamecube controller.
The Vita has games that I enjoy so much and have loved since I was a child, the 3DS though has the same repeats over and over, we get it there is ANOTHER mario kart and ANOTHER remake of a game (Zelda OoT) and a terrible game at that.
Vita is the Future.


----------



## xist (Jan 9, 2012)

The Vita is the reason why Nintendo is losing money on every 3DS sold, and the push that caused the price drop so soon after launch. How many other successful consoles have ever had a price drop of the size we've seen so soon after launch?


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > So the 3DS sets an all-time sales record and it's submitted as news, why is this trolling when it's just truth? It's like any good news about the 3DS is considered trolling...
> ...


That's why I take my laughter and fun outside of GBAtemp


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 9, 2012)

xist said:


> The Vita is the reason why Nintendo is losing money on every 3DS sold, and the push that caused the price drop so soon after launch. How many other successful consoles have ever had a price drop of the size we've seen so soon after launch?


The Vita could not directly be blamed. Nintendo was also at fault for launching the console at a somehow atrocious $250.

Personally, if the 3DS was fully packed at launch with Swapnote, demos, videos, internet shop etc. (no NOT the second stick), I wouldn't care less about shelling out $250. They didn't, and I'm very disappointed with this action,

Off topic: The Vita actually costs more than 250 if you add in the largely compulsory memory storage.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 9, 2012)

Nintendo makes you people think that they're losing money each 3DS sold.


----------



## xist (Jan 9, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> The Vita could not directly be blamed. Nintendo was also at fault for launching the console at a somehow atrocious $250.



Nintendo would be under far less pressure on the pricing of the 3DS but for the Vita. The smartphone market is still not recognised as a dedicated gaming platform so without the Vita Nintendo could just sit back and leave the price as it was whilst waiting for the Triple A titles....they had to amend the pricing to ensure market penetration before the competition launched, despite the relative lack of games. As long as many many people have a console, software sales should eventually follow.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 9, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> Nintendo makes you people think that they're losing money each 3DS sold.



Probably because they said they are at this point.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo makes you people think that they're losing money each 3DS sold.
> ...


It's all speculation, the source was from bloomberg, no official word has ever been mentioned from Nintendo.

They could be taking a loss, but we have no hard evidence that they are.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 9, 2012)

heartgold said:


> It's all speculation, the source was from bloomberg, no official word has ever been mentioned from Nintendo.



Is Bloomberg not a reliable source?

Even then, why is it so bad if they're taking a loss on the 3DS? The strategy worked for the PS3. Sure, it takes time to finally start turning a profit, but it's better than just simply getting poor profits. It helps get a larger base so you can sell more games.


----------



## xist (Jan 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > It's all speculation, the source was from bloomberg, no official word has ever been mentioned from Nintendo.
> ...



This is the source article -
http://www.bloomberg.co.jp/news/123-LP17UQ6K50XS01.html

The issue is that the price cut was forced so soon after launch, before an established software library could be put in place (a price drop of a new console that quick is almost unheard of...). Sure more people will be buying 3DS games but not in the quantities they'd ideally want. In this case it'll take them that much longer to recoup the losses they incur from selling the 3DS at this price, and it may lead to financial difficulties if they require quick cash (although with Nintendo that's doubtful). Having a firm financial base is important for large scale corporations as it proves their solvency.

It's almost unheard of for Nintendo to make a loss on it's hardware....


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 9, 2012)

Didn't it start with the Wii that Nintendo was making profit from their hardware upon release? Software is where the actual profit comes from anyways, and that's been the philosophy for quite some time before the Wii.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 10, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Didn't it start with the Wii that Nintendo was making profit from their hardware upon release? Software is where the actual profit comes from anyways, and that's been the philosophy for quite some time before the Wii.


GB, GBA and DS. All cheap hardware and Nintendo profited a lot.


----------

